# 9/9 results



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

the wife an i hit the woods by our camp ground this afternoon,i get young redfox squirrel with my savage mark II at about 2pm out of a huge walnut tree
he was laying on branch sunning himself  then the wife gets a odd looking treerat not sure i thinks its a cross between a red an grey,its her 1st one with the gun her dad left, when he passed,a ruger 10/22.she got it out of oak tree.
then later on about 7pm i had a red barking at me out of a hickery tree at 15yrds took me a couple of mins 2 find him but i got him with my ruger mark II open sights.
mrtwister


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

That's a grey squirrel. They go by the color of there tail (per odnr) I killed one like that last week. Warbles have been terrible on the bushy tails this year


"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i guess i,ve been lucky, i,e shot 3 and none had warbles. it never stopped me from eat,in. does it matter, we all way had in the past.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

I've heard it makes you sick if you eat them period if they have em. I don't take chances just sucks when you have to toss em cause of it. That's why I don't tail hunt that much this early


"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Warbles are a parasite that live beneath the skin and do not affect the meat of the animal in any way.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

That's just what I heard. I did some research today and this is what I found from odnr


"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------

